# ABT cream cheese



## bbqchris (Mar 7, 2008)

hey all, 

wondering what type of cream cheese do you guys n girls use when stuffing ABT's. My first smoke is happening 2MRW !!!!!!!!! (excited=yes)

got 8.5 pd brisket sitting in the fridge and have got all my ingredients ready for rub/mop/dinner apart from abt cream cheese.

i plan on doing a simple cream cheese + chedder + ham chunks in capsicum with bacon skewered over the top for my first lot of abt's. Cant find any jalapenos locally yet :(


----------



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

I use fat free cream cheese, doesn't melt down as bad as regular (and wifey has "us" on diet. Thats the reason for the turkey bacon in the pic (blah)
Of course in my location we don't lack for Japs, big ones



Lawdog


----------



## zapper (Mar 7, 2008)

I just use plain old Philly cream cheese and add to that the sharp chedder and other stuff. But now that you mentioned it... I guess that there are other flavored cream cheese type to choose from

My basic plan is

jalapenos split long ways in halves and deseeded (Is that a word)

cream cheese
garlic powder
honey
sharp chedder or what ever other cheeses you like(shreaded)
Chili powder or red pepper powder of some sort
wrap with half a slice of bacon and stick a tooth pick in it
smoke until bacon is done



To be honest, I search the site for ideas just about everytime that I make a batch.

I have not done it yet, but I am reccomending latex gloves and will try them next batch. The last couple of times my hands had been so dry and cracked that the peppers got to hurting me! I am thinking saftey glasses too.


----------



## lawdog (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh yes, most definatly gloves, cause Murphy's Law says you will rub your eye, have to go (always wash after but not before) or something along those lines and then k-d-bar the door after that. WhOOOOOOOOOOh what a feelin


----------



## k5yac (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep, regular Philly works for me + sharp cheddar + garlic + whatever you like

And +1 on the gloves.  I don't work on much of my food without em.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 7, 2008)

yeap, philly.........the flavored cream cheese in this area.......is whipped........fully...........NAW.......i will pass

plain o philly..........maybe spices....small green shrimp, diced up....


if you want to flavor it like the whipped kind.......just add your own......much better and fresher

fresh dill is a knock out


----------



## ba_loko (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris, in the land of Oz, you may not have "Philadelphia Cheese" available.  Please tell us about what cream cheeses you have there.  As a rule, the cheddar types can separate, but it's not generally a problem.  Go with a light soft cheese and you should be fine.

Dude had a great idea.  Dice up some shrimp in there too.  Also, add chives and minced garlic.  It should be a great hit.  Be sure to take pictures.  We like those!!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris, you go dude-you been kicking butt out there for the love of Q.I would like to say to u my friend I damn proud of you! and was that u with the grill on the back of his bike?


----------



## pitrow (Mar 7, 2008)

last round I did, I used reduced fat cream cheese, and sour cream in about a 1 to 1 ratio to make it easier to mix and pipe in to the japs. Mixed with shrimp, bacon bits and cheddar cheese. They were excellent.


----------



## smoker matt 54 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ditto to everything below


----------



## desertlites (Mar 7, 2008)

them look good matt


----------



## flash (Mar 7, 2008)

Wife uses the 50% cream cheese we get at Winn Dixie, mixed with some sharp cheddar.

http://www.irondesert.com/pages.php?pageid=1

Knock yourself out


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 7, 2008)

I like to use philly cream cheese too.
I mix in cooked chopped shrimp, minced onion and garlic...and a bit of onion powder.
Also like to cut them length ways....make little boats out of them. Then they do not have to stand up.


----------



## simondsjt (Mar 7, 2008)

My wife makes a killer cheese ball around Christmas time.  I use that for stuffing my ABT's.  I'm at work and I don't  have the exact recipe but the gist is:

Cream Cheese
Cheddar Cheese
Chopped Onion
Chopped Bell Pepper
Worcestire
minced garlic

Then throw it in the mixer and mix till smooth.  I threw in a little rub with the last batch as well.  

I like the idea of throwing in crabmeat or shrimp.  I'll have to look into doing that in the near future.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 7, 2008)

Simondsjt, that cheese ball mixture sounds gooood. Thanks!


----------



## simondsjt (Mar 7, 2008)

Cowgirl, for doing it as a cheeseball, form it into a ball and rolled it around in some chopped pecans and chill it so it gets firm.  Then serve it on crackers.  

My sister-in-law will put cooked bacon in hers.  She does hers as a spread rather than a ball though, and instead of coating it with pecans, she pours rasberry or strawberry jam on the spread.  

I haven't tried that on my ABT's yet.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 7, 2008)

Jason, that sounds awesome!
I'm gonna have to give it a try.
Thank you!


----------



## richtee (Mar 7, 2008)

So true Loko!  I believe neufatchel <sp?> is a similar type of cheese to Philly, if that helps Chris.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Mar 7, 2008)

I just use the store brand cream cheese.

The last batch of ABTs I did had some pureed peaches mixed in with the cream cheese. Added some finely diced smoked fatty and a dash or two of cinnamon to help bring out the peachiness. Wrapped that with bacon.

They were mighty tasty.


----------



## smoke_chef (Mar 7, 2008)

To all.... WOW! I love all the variations to the ABT's. I wonder how many times I could make them before my wife got tired of them??? Hmmm... I guess I'll find out. I can't see any reason not to put in a batch every time I light up the ECB.


----------



## richtee (Mar 7, 2008)

Wooo...very interesting! Thanks for the idea HB!


----------



## walking dude (Mar 7, 2008)

abit off topic.......but simon got me jonsing for cheese balls

http://www.thatsmyhome.com/mainstree...ll-recipes.htm


----------



## trapper (Mar 7, 2008)

I use about 1/2 Philly and 1/2 shredded 3 Cheese Mexican Blend. I add a clove chopped garlic and 1 bunch of chopped cilantro. Then some cracked black pepper. I love cilantro, garlic and jalapeno's!


----------

